# Heatermeter Pit minder



## paprika pal (Sep 29, 2014)

I have just purchased all the components to build a Heatermeterhttps://github.com/CapnBry/HeaterMeter/wiki/HeaterMeter-4.2-Hardware
I just wondered if anyone had experience with putting one together or working with one on a pit. If nobody has worked with this pit minder stay tuned for more post from me working through the in's and out's. 
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...pVNzuI4yWyASrzICwAQ&tbm=isch&ved=0CCEQMygDMAM


----------



## paprika pal (Sep 29, 2014)

image.jpg



__ paprika pal
__ Sep 29, 2014






Here is the picture instead of the URL above.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2014)

Haven't ever heard of it. But I'll hang around to see how it works for you. What was the overall cost?


----------



## paprika pal (Sep 29, 2014)

I am guessing the overall cost to be around $150 once it is complete.  I really wanted the Stoker however I did not have $400 to spend on that.

I already have the probes from my Maverick and I was using an induction fan on my pit already, with manual control. (Wind can blow quite a bit here in Nebraska, sometimes its better to make your own that is consistent)


----------



## paprika pal (Oct 3, 2014)

Parts should be here today. Feels like waiting for Christmas morning when I was five. :-)


----------



## paprika pal (Oct 4, 2014)

Parts came in. 













IMG_3477.JPG



__ paprika pal
__ Oct 4, 2014






Now to put it together.  This could take a bit.


----------



## radioguy (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks very interesting.  Are you going to use raspberry pi?  Would love to have multiple remote thermos on my phone.  This might fit right in with my next build.

RG


----------



## paprika pal (Oct 4, 2014)

I Am going to use the Rasberry Pi and connect to wifi. There are quite a few apps for this in iTunes or google play 
I too have been working on a build for the last 6 months and this is going to be a part of it.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...verse-flow-vertical-smoker-build#post_1226621


----------



## paprika pal (Oct 20, 2014)

So I have Soldered the board and connected the Raspberry PI.

The Raspberry Pi is on the back.













IMG_3520.jpg



__ paprika pal
__ Oct 20, 2014


















IMG_3521.jpg



__ paprika pal
__ Oct 20, 2014






So I need to fix a little solder that is giving me a false reading. Soldering this board was not difficult however the board is very tight as you can see.













IMG_3522.jpg



__ paprika pal
__ Oct 20, 2014






Connected to my home router













IMG_3523.JPG



__ paprika pal
__ Oct 20, 2014






Logged on and viola it works.  This is the first DIY project like this I have ever done and it works.  I would say most anyone can do it if I can. Can't wait to try it out.  Waiting for probes and a Wifi adapter.













IMG_3524.JPG



__ paprika pal
__ Oct 20, 2014






The assembly page that CapnBry has put together does not show how to flash the SD card with an Apple computer.  Here is a screen shot of the software that I used.  It must have worked.


----------

